# Bosch oscillating tool



## toolsinaction (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, my first post woohoo. I thought I would chime in. We do reviews for tools and have reviewed all the cordless oscillating tools except for the fein. By far the one to beat right now is the Milwaukee, its powerful, has a soft start and is rugged, The battery life is the best we have seen. The Bosch came in last for battery life :{ . I am sure the fein is a great tool but the cost is double of all the others, so we did not review it.

The Milwaukee M12 line got a bad reputation years ago because of bad batteries. That has all been fixed with the Redlithium line. Now.... with the new Dewalt 12v MAX line I am sure they will produce an oscillating saw that will give the Milwaukee a run for its money.
here is a link to the review, we also did a youtube vid at the bottom.

Hope this helps


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Again, I'm just asking about the corded Bosch model. I normally use an oscillating tool to cut out base moulding, precise cuts in 3/4" melamine, etc so I don't think cordless is really an option


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the consensus is the Fein MM is your best bet. If the price is that close, why not buy the better tool. Nothing against Bosch. I have plenty of Bosch tools.
The real worry is supplying the very expensive blades. Thats a different forum topic.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

I do not know if the corded has the same head but my PS50 has a plastic ring gear that is over the drive from the motor. Not really thrilled about that. I assume it is a cheap replacement sacrificial part if you jam the tool. Has not broken yet. 
I still think the Fein is simply not worth , lots of marketing hype to elevate the price of a very basic designed tool, it is not that complex to justify the price. The Bosch corded should perform OK. My older corded Bosch multi saw is excellent, use it for miters and jambs. If this is made like that it should be a winner.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Teoli said:


> I think the consensus is the Fein MM is your best bet. If the price is that close, why not buy the better tool. Nothing against Bosch. I have plenty of Bosch tools.
> The real worry is supplying the very expensive blades. Thats a different forum topic.


So how is the Fein a better tool?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

duburban said:


> the cordless multi tool idea is ridiculous.


Why would you say that?

To me each one has its place.

I have the dremel corded. Have used it most days for 2 years now. It works fine for me. I put it through its paces. Honestly, I think it's the best $99 I ever spent on a tool. I have nothing against Fein and I usually buy higher end tools for those I use regularly. When the dremel 1st came out I decided I would spend the lesser amount to see if it was really a valuable tool or not before I invested $300-500. It's lasted beyond my expectations and when/if it needs replacing I'll probably spend to get a better model.

I bought the ridgid cordless last year with same idea in mind. Worked fair but ended up taking it back. Overall not impressed

I bought the new 12v milwaukee cordless kit several months ago. Really like it, good power, and batteries last fine for me. I bought it because sometimes it's nice not to have a cord attached for quick or high height jobs.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Again, I'm just asking about the corded Bosch model. I normally use an oscillating tool to cut out base moulding, precise cuts in 3/4" melamine, etc so I don't think cordless is really an option


Why wouldn't the cordless be an option? I use it all of the time to cut base molding and precise cuts.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So how is the Fein a better tool?


 Just my opinion and I'd be willing to bet that opinion would swing toward the Fein.

I tried the Dremel version. A toy.

I tried the Rockwell. Better. Not best. But bigger and not as comfy.

Bosch. Unknown. (I'm willing to go out on a limb here)

Fein. Good size. Great power. Built like a Uber quality german tool.
The Super cut even better. but too big and pricey for what I need.

If all you'll ever do is make one precision cut on a piece of installed baseboard then maybe it's for you. But once you realize how handy a tool this can be you'll realize that the size, power and adjustability make it so critical for those times you really need it. 

*Cut outs on cabinetry. (Outlets)
*Finer sanding moments.
*Grout removal
*Baseboard,shoe cuts.


The quick release, dust collection and OEM tooling make it a cut above. :notworthy

Some of the generic imitation blades don't allow as much rotational adjustment for those hard to reach cuts.

I believe the OP said they were close in price. It's not like comparing it to the Dremel version which is a $99 piece of garbage. The Fein has the edge.


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Cordless feature is useful, just like any other cordless type tool. . To say it is "ridiculous" That argument is Also without actually using one is also that. Aside from driving light fasteners, any corded or air tool will outperform a battery type.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

The reason I was asking about the bosch corded is because for 189 it comes with a case and several blades, compared to $209 for the starter kit from fein which doesn't even include a case. I'm going to try out some other guy's multi tools at work this week and see if I can figure out which I like the best. Cordless is an option. But for the money I'd rather get corded so I dont have to worry about battery life


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So how is the Fein a better tool?


Because I can take my Fein Super Cut and cut all the others in half with it. :laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Teoli said:


> Just my opinion and I'd be willing to bet that opinion would swing toward the Fein.
> 
> I tried the Dremel version. A toy.
> 
> ...


While I can understand the masses wanting Fein for the name and quality, I don't think it makes it a better tool.

I don't use mine as often that often most, maybe once or twice a day. The Bosch Cordless does great cutting base molding. I have also had great success cutting and scoring cement backer and Permabase with it, as well as various types of hard wood. The hardwood blade from Bosch is a great blade.

I would agree the 12v batteries don't last. I will to get the corded Bosch for several reasons. One, it will be at a great discount (I know a guy at Bosch), and two, I have had great success with all of Bosch's tools. So I guess I am a little bias. 

I do own the Rockwell and did not like the power it had. Seemed to bog down on heavy cuts. I went to the Bosch cordless and forget that the Rockwell is in the truck.

This is just my opinion. Does anyone know the amp rating of the motor in the Fein?


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This is just my opinion. Does anyone know the amp rating of the motor in the Fein?


FeinMM250Q

250Watts
2.3 Amps
11,000-20,000 oscilations/min.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Teoli said:


> FeinMM250Q
> 
> 250Watts
> 2.3 Amps
> 11,000-20,000 oscilations/min.


So the Bosch has a little better spec...hmmm

2.5Amps
8,000-20,000 osc/min


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So the Bosch has a little better spec...hmmm
> 
> 2.5Amps
> 8,000-20,000 osc/min


Sigh......OK. Go ahead, buy the Bosch.

Don't say I didn't try.

Just like all that free advice I give to homeowners. Always ignored. 

Just don't buy the battery powered one. Please, it's practically a toothbrush.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Fein Supercut 3.3 amps.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Teoli said:


> Sigh......OK. Go ahead, buy the Bosch.
> 
> Don't say I didn't try.
> 
> ...


1) As stated I already have the 12v. It works great. 
2) You have never used the Bosch therefore have no real position on whether the Fein is better. (see specs - Bosch is better)
3) I hope that you don't give your HO's advice on things you have never tried.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Generaly speaking I prefer to buy the origional in a given tool.

Examples might be - Skill for a skillsaw, Millwakee for a sawzall, etc. So when I decided to buy the Fein, I bought the origional Supercut.

It is superior to the multi-cut which they brought out knowing everyone was going to come out with a knock off.

If you use this tool occasionally then I think either the multi-cut or the Bosch are more than adequate. But if you use the tool a fair bit I would go with the Supercut.

I had a job where I had to cut existing baseboards in place to allow for backband. 128 cuts. I'm sure glad I had the supercut. Just giving an example of what you may want to use the tool for.

Would the Bosch do it? Of course. Maybe a tad slower, but it would do the job. I just like the best. 

My name is John, and I'm a toolaholic. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a skilsaw, they are among the worst...so much for that theory.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4205480?click=main_sr


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wouldn't buy a skilsaw, they are among the worst...so much for that theory.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4205480?click=main_sr


Ohhhh No. Mr. TNT, I was ready to bury this thread, and then you said that.:blink:

Come on now. Every carpenter on the planet knows Skil makes the best saw. Now I know you brought up some silly article with sidewinders but we all know those don't count. Skil makes the best worm drive, followed by Boschs version, followed by the Makita and Dewalt Hypoids. 

You should've stopped while you were ahead.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

And I was all set to go buy the fein tomorrow, now I'm reconsidering the bosh corded. Anyone know if they're available yet? I know I can order one online, but in impatient and like to just buy from the store and take it home and try it out hah


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That's why you see them on every job site...:whistling


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

DuMass said:


> That corded Bosch with its 2.5 Amp rating doesn’t sound like much, but my Rockwell only has a 2.3 Amp motor and it has a surprising amount of power, so I’d be willing to bet the corded Bosch will have a decent amount of cutting ability.
> It looks like they only thing they don’t offer that Rockwell has is a small triangular sanding pad attachment. That is one thing I use quite often with my Sonicrafter.


Bosch @ 2.5 Amps x 110 Volts = 275 Watts. The Fein MM is 250 Watts. The major advantage of the Bosch is the readily available accessories. It uses the Bosch OIS standard that Milwaukee and other brands are also using, and these can be found in hardware stores. I don't know how the blade quality compares to Fein, but they kick butt compared to Rockwell. The disadvantage of the Bosch is a smaller degree of oscillation. 2.8 vs 3.2

Both Bosch kits are available now. Do a search for MX25EC-21 or MX25EK-33


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Quiglag said:


> Bosch @ 2.5 Amps x 110 Volts = 275 Watts. The Fein MM is 250 Watts. The major advantage of the Bosch is the readily available accessories. It uses the Bosch OIS standard that Milwaukee and other brands are also using, and these can be found in hardware stores. I don't know how the blade quality compares to Fein, but they kick butt compared to Rockwell. The disadvantage of the Bosch is a smaller degree of oscillation. 2.8 vs 3.2
> 
> Both Bosch kits are available now. Do a search for MX25EC-21 or MX25EK-33


Actually I think the Bosch is rated at 120V like my Rockwell is, so even better at 300W. :thumbsup:
Based on wattage only, this would be the lineup.

Fein SuperCut: 3.3A X 120V = 400W
Bosch Multi-X: 2.5A X 120V = 300W
Rockwell SoniCrafter: 2.3A X 120V = 276W
Fein MultiMaster: 2.08A X 120V = 250W


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

I find the Bosch swiss made blades are excellent. Waiting to see what amazon will have this for. Now glad that my Fein stopped working soon after I bought it, and returned it . Not impressed over my PS50 actually. The QD is the only thing that was an advantage.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Girlfriend got me the fein as an early bday present, no more decision for me ha. Gonna try it out tmrw


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrew M. said:


> I find the Bosch swiss made blades are excellent. Waiting to see what amazon will have this for. Now glad that my Fein stopped working soon after I bought it, and returned it . Not impressed over my PS50 actually. The QD is the only thing that was an advantage.


I owned both the Bosch PS50 and the fein and their is zero comparison. The Bosch has no where near the amount of power as the fein and its no where near as smooth. Its like comparing a 12v drill against a 120v drill. I returned my Bosch after burning the thing out after just 6 months use. 


Also people remember that more wattage does not mean a better tool. Go test the sonicrafter against the fein and you will understand what I mean. The sonicrafter will make your hand numb after a little use.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Having owned both a Fein MM and now the new Bosch corded model, I'd say Bosch took the concept and refined it.

The Bosch definitely has more power from what I can tell. I had one of the older Fein MMs without the QR, so not having it is not something I miss.

I will also say the Bosch blades are nicer than equivalent Fein offerings. They have a great selection and the blades seem to last longer and have better quality teeth and/or grit.

Bosch makes all these blades in Switzerland. These are not Chicom blades.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i cant say i have really seen any difference between the blades. but i do know they are both over priced. 

COPTool done a review a while back of both models. 

http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/01/bosch_mx23e_vs_fein_multimaste.html#more


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

The Bosch cut faster than the Fein hands down. The Fein sounds better but, BC, no way does your comparison work on the cordless drill example from what I experienced. The run time is the issue w. the PS50. The MM is a way over hyped, overpriced tool.


----------



## Randy D (Feb 6, 2007)

Ordered the Bosch MX25EK-33 from Savannah Toolhouse with free shipping (have not used them before but Bosch CS recommended them). Shipped out the same day and should be here tomorrow. CS said they would not be in until April but I guess they got a little ahead. I'll try and post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Fein Supercut


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrew M. said:


> The Bosch cut faster than the Fein hands down. The Fein sounds better but, BC, no way does your comparison work on the cordless drill example from what I experienced. The run time is the issue w. the PS50. The MM is a way over hyped, overpriced tool.


Clearly you have not used both as you wouldn't even say that if you had. You are comparing a cordless 12v tool to a line voltage tool :blink: the PS50 does not cut anything like the fein does. Also how is it over priced. That's like saying a festool drill is over priced compared to a Bosch drill! What your saying makes no sense.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Clearly you have not used both as you wouldn't even say that if you had. You are comparing a cordless 12v tool to a line voltage tool :blink: the PS50 does not cut anything like the fein does. Also how is it over priced. That's like saying a festool drill is over priced compared to a Bosch drill! What your saying makes no sense.


 
Maybe not, Greg got the corded Bosch well ahead of the rest of us...maybe this guy did too


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Maybe not, Greg got the corded Bosch well ahead of the rest of us...maybe this guy did too


I'm sure the new corded model is almost the same as the fein corded model as specs are pretty much the same from what I have read and price aint to much different depending on what model you gor for. But this guy is comparing the PS50 which is part of the 12v Max range of tools to the fein corded version. Yeah the Bosch ain't bad for a 12v tool but it ain't anywhere near in the same league as the corded fein by any stretch. Takes me about 30 seconds to cut though advantech board for receptical with the fein and about 3 mins with the Bosch.


Also people remember to check fein for rebates. Not so long ago you were able to get the starter kit for around $140 with the rebate. The Bosch sells for around $180 here for the basic kit so the fein is cheaper at times.

Here was the last one they did just in case any of you guys bought one when they had that offer. 

http://www.burnstools.com/cart/file/12351/Fein-Rebate-Form.pdf


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm sure the new corded model is almost the same as the fein corded model as specs are pretty much the same from what I have read and price aint to much different depending on what model you gor for. But this guy is comparing the PS50 which is part of the 12v Max range of tools to the fein corded version. Yeah the Bosch ain't bad for a 12v tool but it ain't anywhere near in the same league as the corded fein by any stretch. Takes me about 30 seconds to cut though advantech board for receptical with the fein and about 3 mins with the Bosch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price is $150 for just the tool and $183 for the whole kit.

http://www.sunrisetool.com/proddetail.php?prod=Bosch-MX25EK-33

Fein is $270 for just the tool, and $400 for the kit, but I will say the kit includes alot more...


----------



## Randy D (Feb 6, 2007)

Randy D said:


> Ordered the Bosch MX25EK-33 from Savannah Toolhouse with free shipping (have not used them before but Bosch CS recommended them). Shipped out the same day and should be here tomorrow. CS said they would not be in until April but I guess they got a little ahead. I'll try and post some pics when it arrives.


Received the Bosch today from Savannah Toolhouse. Received in good shape from FEDEX despite being only packaged in a retail overwrap on the case, no protective box. Seems to be a nice kit. Didn't really have time but I attached one of the blades and plunged a scrap deck board. Cut through very easily and fast. A little noisy but not anymore than some of my other tools. Have a job in a few weeks that will test it a little more. Overall well pleased and especially the savings over the Fein.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have one on my list to replace the dremel....I bought that and figured I won't use it much...WRONG! Two years later its starting to act up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> The price is $150 for just the tool and $183 for the whole kit.
> 
> http://www.sunrisetool.com/proddetail.php?prod=Bosch-MX25EK-33
> 
> Fein is $270 for just the tool, and $400 for the kit, but I will say the kit includes alot more...


Your pricing seems way off. I can get the fein local to me for around $200 let alone online. Not sure where you price the fein at but that's not the norm for pricing. Do a google search and you will see. The Bosch was in my local HD a few weeks back for $180 but is now $160 from HD online so might have dropped $20 in the last few weeks.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Your pricing seems way off. I can get the fein local to me for around $200 let alone online. Not sure where you price the fein at but that's not the norm for pricing. Do a google search and you will see. The Bosch was in my local HD a few weeks back for $180 but is now $160 from HD online so might have dropped $20 in the last few weeks.


It took me less than 30 seconds to pull up a price of $185 for the tool only on Amazon. Come on how hard is this. 

I have plenty of Bosch tools, theyre great. But the Fein wins here. It's oscillating degree range is a little higher which makes a big difference in cutting. Whether it has 20 or 30 watts less power is meaningless here. 

Keep on doing your homework. You'll figure this out.

We're not talking about Festool money here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Teoli said:


> It took me less than 30 seconds to pull up a price of $185 for the tool only on Amazon. Come on how hard is this.
> 
> I have plenty of Bosch tools, theyre great. But the Fein wins here. It's oscillating degree range is a little higher which makes a big difference in cutting. Whether it has 20 or 30 watts less power is meaningless here.
> 
> ...


I am still trying to understand how the angle is an advantage over power. Oh well, some are just unwilling to admit something is better than what they chose.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am still trying to understand how the angle is an advantage over power.


Any real man knows that longer strokes are better. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Any real man knows that longer strokes are better. :whistling


I think that you need to check those sources. I was always taught that real mean have more power and stamina in order to get the the job done right...:laughing:


----------

